
Ex-SEAL Robert O’Neill reveals himself as shooter who killed Osama bin Laden - e15ctr0n
http://www.washingtonpost.com/world/national-security/ex-seal-robert-oneill-reveals-himself-as-shooter-who-killed-osama-bin-laden/2014/11/06/2bf46f3e-65dc-11e4-836c-83bc4f26eb67_story.html
======
thrill
In many military professions there's a qualitative difference between the
words "ex" and "former". The Washington Post should know that.

------
Tar90
Why should this be on HN? I can hardly see how some guy boasting about killing
someone - "bad" as they may be - is in any way related to hacking.

